# Rhinestone machine CAMS 1v-6p



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just purchased a used CAMS 1v-6p automatic rhinestone machine. Missing communication cable. Does anyone have an extra communication cable for sale? Or know where I can purchase one?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it the older gray model or the current model?


----------

